# My boy and a Ruger Mark III



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've been getting my boy Matt moving up from pellet/BB rifle/pistols to a 22 pistol. I first had him shooting my Buckmark thinking the fiber optic sight might be a little easier on him. He did OK but I could see the mistakes a new shooter (especially with pretty small hands) was making on the target. I today let him try my Ruger Mark III 22/45 thinking it might be a little easier to hold but the sights are not too good for a new shooter (front blade is not the best as yo visibility) but thought he could at least get a feel for the pistol. This is his first target with the Ruger. I think he will do just fine in timebrokenimage


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice, enjoy the time with your boy.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just keep him shooting and hell start to get the hang of things in dew time. Gently coach him along and he'll make a fine shooter one day. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys!

Yeah..He ain't go tit down by no means but he got them all on paper and I thought that was pretty good..heh..I was lucky to hit the broad side of my own rump at that age with the gun in my back pocket!:smt082

I'm looking forward to a lot more good times with him doing things like this. He already wants to hunt a deer :smt082:snipe::anim_lol:


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice! He's well on his way. Drop a VQ sear in that Mark III and the groups will tighten up even more. A lighter trigger makes a hell of a difference.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah. I really want to do some work to it. I bought it a while back and it's only been shot twice for about 150 rounds total. I'm not as well acquainted with the Rugers as I am some others. I guess I'll be catching up on my reading,,heh


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Yeah. I really want to do some work to it. I bought it a while back and it's only been shot twice for about 150 rounds total. I'm not as well acquainted with the Rugers as I am some others. I guess I'll be catching up on my reading,,heh


I'm a new Mark III owner and this site really helped me take it apart and get it back together again.

http://www.guntalk-online.com/service.html

Their forum also has a lot of good information on the Ruger Mark's.


----------

